# Black berry question



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I have always liked blackberry pie, jelly etc but I DESPISE the seeds. Thinking of mashing the berries inside muslin or something to catch the seeds. Will that work or am I way off base here?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

We've been able to strain the seeds to get a low seed count but never seedless. Think of it like low pulp OJ. We run em through the blender than strain through a fine screen strainer. It takes some doing to get enough of the pulp through without the seeds, but it's good for things like jelly and jam.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I put my black berries through a hand mill which I found at a thrift store years ago to smoothly remove the seeds. The newer one hubby bought me was so nice but did not do near the job on my apple sauce last time. A hand mill gets out every single seed but then you have a black berry mash but it is seedless. I make jam and jelly with mine. No one but me likes a black berry pie.  Yummy!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't forget black berry pancake syrup and cobblers.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

can't really make a pie with just juice....
works very nice for jams and such..I use a strainer ( the name escapes me at the moment...the one that is cone shaped and has a pestle for mashing ) to remove most of the seeds...I end up not mashing it completely and add a bit of pulp back to my mix for texture.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

For seed free juice I have 2 words, one product: Steam Juicer. Works great for everything except tomatoes.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I use the steamer juicer, love syrup and jelly. No pectin needed, just adjust cooking time for thickness. If not long enough you have juice, thin syrup or the jelly is syrup, no loss....James


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> can't really make a pie with just juice....
> works very nice for jams and such..I use a strainer ( the name escapes me at the moment...*the one that is cone shaped and has a pestle for mashing* ) to remove most of the seeds...I end up not mashing it completely and add a bit of pulp back to my mix for texture.


Is it a chinois?









I sometimes use one of those for strawberry and grape jelly since it takes out most of the pulp. I tend to use my Foley Mill with the fine screen for blackberries and jams though, it gets out most of the seeds but doesn't remove all the pulp.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

romysbaskets said:


> I put my black berries through a hand mill which I found at a thrift store years ago to smoothly remove the seeds. The newer one hubby bought me was so nice but did not do near the job on my apple sauce last time. A hand mill gets out every single seed but then you have a black berry mash but it is seedless. I make jam and jelly with mine. No one but me likes a black berry pie.  Yummy!



We just deal with the seeds. Romy, if I can figure out how to send you some 'super-duper class A Michigan blackcaps' this summer, I will!  (frozen okay?)

Some people call black raspberrries 'black berries'.

They are not true blackcaps (blackberries) unless they can draw blood with their thorns. We have half an acre of them


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I have made pies using berry juice and proceeding as if making lemon pie. 

Bring juice a dash of salt if desired and sugar to boil. 

Mix cornstarch with some water + stir until free of lumps. 

Stir into hot juice mixture. 

Stir a little of the hot juice into some beaten eggs.

Then add this back into the main pan of hot juice, stirring constantly. 

Add some butter, stir until melted, pour into a baked pie shell. 

I don't have the amounts in my head but that is the process.

You could follow recipe for lemon pie, more juice and less sugar.

HTH if I don't have you completely confused.


----------

